# Wish List...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I know Halloween and Thanksgiving aren't here yet (shame on me)...but are any of you secretly or better yet 'overtly' working on your Santa wish list yet? Fish'n partner has already started a list for lures (overtly) including a Dunnwright tacke box. For me....hmmmmm I'm still really undecided possibly an 8' rod rated MH or maybe another line counter bait caster reel????

So let's hear about some of them Santa wish list items I know die hard anglers all have wish lists... :wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to see all my grandkids.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'd like to see all my grandkids.


And take them fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have my eye on a backpack pontoon boat...


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

A boat big enough for my boys and me to move around in without having to coordinate our movements to keep from tipping over


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see all my grandkids.
> ...


yes


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to get one of those pop up ice tents like y'all have. Mabey one of those new fishcat tubes this year for the hard to reach places (That might have to be a spring thing)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A Chevy ZR2.

Blazer or pickup. I could use either.

The end.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I want a 4 wheeler ........


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Screw world peace, I want a 4x4. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Screw world peace, I want a 4x4. :mrgreen:


Yes Loah you NEED a 4x4... Hope Santa is kind to you this year..


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A new congress by next Christmas


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bowgy said:


> A new congress by next Christmas


A new Government by this Christmas is more like it.
Seriously though, i would really like a nice duck boat with matching Go Devil. 8)


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

a good running, newer 115 hp outboard for under 1,000

or make my lottery investment pay off


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

sfy2004 said:


> a good running, newer 115 hp outboard for under 1,000
> 
> or make my lottery investment pay off


While you are looking, see if you can find me a 50 horse for $500.00.


----------

